
Nextcloud Box a private cloud to run Ubuntu snaps - daker
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/16/nextcloud-box-a-private-cloud-and-iot-solution-for-home-users/
======
red_blobs
I don't like these types of boxes because many of the people that get it think
they can set it and forget it. When security updates fail in the background
(or they know nothing about them in the first place), it gets 0wned.

